# OCD craft of the week...



## Tabitha

...scrabble tile pendants. I just made 50 & would have made another 50  but I ran out of supplies. I made about a dozen a month ago. This is my 2nd time to make them & boy are they addictive. They are easy & quick.  I willl post photos after the glaze has dried.


----------



## studioalamode

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Guest

I can't wait to see them either . I have never heard of this craft , neat-o-.

kitn


----------



## Vinca Leaf

Saving my spot to see the craft of the week!


----------



## rszuba

ya tab, don't tease, hurry an post pics. lol


----------



## TurbidBlue

Addictive little buggers, aren't they??     I did the same thing a few months back.....I got an old Scrabble game at a yardsale and turned ALL the tiles into pendants!   

~Becky


----------



## Jamn!

I would love to see them! I bought some dominos to make pendants with my girls!


----------



## ilovedoxies

I bought a scrabble game last fall but never made the pendants, I couldn't find the right thingies to put on them for the cords.  I still have them, they're waiting for me in my craft room  

I'd love to see your photos!!!


----------



## Avalon

I love making Scrabble tile necklaces!  I made a TON of Obama necklaces last fall.  People went MAD for them.


----------



## mandolyn

Tabitha said:
			
		

> ...scrabble tile pendants. I just made 50 & would have made another 50  but I ran out of supplies. I made about a dozen a month ago. This is my 2nd time to make them & boy are they addictive. They are easy & quick.  I willl post photos after the glaze has dried.



   Me too!!!! I need more bails!


----------



## krissy

Tabitha said:
			
		

> ...scrabble tile pendants. I just made 50 & would have made another 50  but I ran out of supplies. I made about a dozen a month ago. This is my 2nd time to make them & boy are they addictive. They are easy & quick.  I willl post photos after the glaze has dried.




are they dry yet???lol


----------



## Vinca Leaf

krissy said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...scrabble tile pendants. I just made 50 & would have made another 50  but I ran out of supplies. I made about a dozen a month ago. This is my 2nd time to make them & boy are they addictive. They are easy & quick.  I willl post photos after the glaze has dried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they dry yet???lol
Click to expand...


I know, right???


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## agriffin

Yeah...I read this post... and now I'm addicted!!  So easy and so fun!!


----------



## Manda

They are SO COOL!!!

OMG I want!!     but I just can't afford _another_ craft obsession ugggh


----------



## Deb

ok I'll ask. 

how did you make those? 

They're amazing!  :shock:


----------



## agriffin

Here's the tutorial I used...

http://crafttutorials.net/2008/09/how-t ... e-pendant/



Except I used Modge Podge to glue the paper to the tile and also on top of the tile and around the edges to seal it.  Then I put the diamond glaze on top.


----------



## ohsoap

Love them!


----------



## jess_adams24

Those are so stinkin cute!! I am totally going to try some.


----------



## IanT

alright im a dude and i think those are friggin awwwwesome! what a great idea!!! lol


----------



## MrsFusion

Wow, those are really cool!


----------



## photoshadows

Those are so beautiful agriffin! I bought a kit from VogueWood on Etsy a while ago to make 4 Scrabble tile pendents and it includes everything you need including images and directions, but I haven't gotten around to making them yet. I think the store also sold the tiles if you had everything else.


----------



## albo

Thanks for the etsy tip (why didn't I look there, that place has everything!).  A kit is winging its way to me as we speak 

I've loved the look of these for ages, so pretty excited to just grab a kit and be able to get stuck into it.


----------



## photoshadows

I'm glad you found the info useful Albo!   You'll have to tell me how the kit works. It looks really easy and I keep meaning to get to it, but something else always seems to get in the way. Ahh life


----------



## jess_adams24

What do you all do for chains? We made some of these as gifts and I am having trouble figuring out what to do for the chains. Thanks!!


----------



## albo

most of the people who sell the supplies also sell the ball chains - you can get a couple or a whole roll on etsy.  I'll only be making them for myself for now so just using a chain I already have.


----------



## Jezzy

Those are soooo pretty!


----------



## cmd439

Oh I like those!


----------



## Lazy Bone

Those are awesome!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha

So cool!


----------



## BakingNana

Those look terrific!  I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone making them here.  Definitely gotta shop...jewelry freak here.


----------

